# Group Rides in Calabasas



## shakawarspite (May 20, 2006)

Any one know of a good group ride from Calabasas?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

shakawarspite said:


> Any one know of a good group ride from Calabasas?


Not exactly. Sundance Bicycles sponsors a ride from their shop at the Kanan Rd. exit on the 101 in Agoura.

HTH,
JSR


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The San Fernando Valley Bike Club uses the Commons in Calabasas as a rest stop on many of their rides. Their rides usually start, though, at Cal State Northridge, not really that far away. They're a good bunch. Google them. I think their website is SFVBC.org.


----------

